
500 Lines or Less Is Available Now - e12e
http://aosabook.org/blog/2016/07/500-lines-or-less-is-available-now/
======
e12e
Previous discussion at hn:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11796253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11796253)

This time the book is "officially" published.

